# HZ To Score X-Men: Dark Phoenix



## AdamKmusic (Jan 26, 2018)

Superhero scoring retirement didn’t last long!

http://collider.com/hans-zimmer-x-men-dark-phoenix-composer/


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 26, 2018)

well, I guess it was just retirement from DC Superheroes.


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 6, 2018)

I think hans had knowledge of the DC fallout before it happened. A man of his stature, how could he not. Someone gave him a heads up to pack up and head for odds. The way I see it, either he wanted out or the money offered was too much and he drooled on himself lol


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 7, 2018)

Being a comic book nerd, X-Men has always been my favorite team of superheroes. With mostly disappointment with these X-Men films I have zero desire to see this, but at least I know the music will be good!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 7, 2018)

But what if they want a "Spanglish" style score from @Rctec though...


----------

